# Machete questions



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't want to ask questions and ruin Dale Rasco's BR review.

SO here is a new thread. I was wondering though where is the 2.35 edition of this movie. The one thing I always look for in a movie is the aspect ratio. Every movie I have bought has been 2.35 or greater and nothing less. Because someday I will have my 2.35 screen so I am just collecting for now.

And as big of a fan of Rodriguez I am I only want to buy this film if it has 2.35 aspect or greater. 

So is there one?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

According to imdb, this movie's aspect ratio was 1.85:1.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

chrapladm said:


> I didn't want to ask questions and ruin Dale Rasco's BR review.
> 
> SO here is a new thread. I was wondering though where is the 2.35 edition of this movie. The one thing I always look for in a movie is the aspect ratio. Every movie I have bought has been 2.35 or greater and nothing less. Because someday I will have my 2.35 screen so I am just collecting for now.
> 
> ...


I'm sure all of his films have been 1.85:1. Don't let this stop you from getting a Scope screen though. I have one and love it and so whilst these films don't fill the width, the screen is always full top to bottom.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

All his films are great so I am sure I will still get his films no matter. I just know the collection has mainly been the 2.35 or 2.40 versions.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

chrapladm said:


> I just know the collection has mainly been the 2.35 or 2.40 versions.


Not according to IMDb


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

My collection. Not his.

Most if not all the movies I have bought have been 2.35 o better. So a few of his smaller width ratio will have to be the exception.


----------

